# Stuck in alpine tx



## ElNayshon (Jan 13, 2021)

Stuck in the middle of nowhere Texas waiting on a stimulus check... no shelters or food banks here. I need to make it somewhere warm. Any good hitchhiking routes?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 13, 2021)

ElNayshon said:


> Any good hitchhiking routes?



Not really. The pandemic pretty much killed any hopes of a good hitchhiking route. Get to the 10 or the 20 and hope for the best, whichever way you're headed.


----------



## ElNayshon (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah COVID has definitely fucked things up. I didnt even have much luck over the summer hitching the 101. Crazy times....


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 24, 2021)

ElNayshon said:


> Stuck in the middle of nowhere Texas waiting on a stimulus check... no shelters or food banks here. I need to make it somewhere warm. Any good hitchhiking routes?


Been there all over texas, made it out. Pick a place and start walking, throw your thumb out. You'll get there, eventually.


----------



## cowboysmall (Oct 7, 2021)

How did it shake out boss


----------



## ElNayshon (Oct 13, 2021)

Ended up making it to Austin for winter. Housed up on this Airbnb with like 10 other people it was nuts. Once a week someone was getting kicked out, hospitalized or arrested. It was always something. Before the Airbnb I was staying at the budget inn. I slept outside some of the time but got harassed by security (what’s new). 

Austin has a ton of homeless encampments or at-least it did during the winter. I would not suggest getting stuck in alpine. Middle of nowhere desert.


----------

